# Schwinn 1962 King Size American



## schwinnbikebobb (Jun 27, 2022)

Finished up the 62 King Size American in the harder to find Blue.  It is a 62 only color along with Green.  In 63 and 64 Schwinn went to only Red and Black with chrome fenders.  Wasn't sure I was going to be able to get this but stezell came to the rescue. Thanks Sean!!! It sat on FB for a couple of weeks while I waited for someone to buy it but nobody did so I started to try and put a deal together. Thanks to Sean it worked out. Enjoy the pics!


----------



## stezell (Jun 27, 2022)

No problem Bob, I was happy to do it. Definitely turned out very cool!

Sean


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 27, 2022)

schwinnbikebobb said:


> Finished up the 62 King Size American in the harder to find Blue.  It is a 62 only color along with Green.  In 63 and 64 Schwinn went to only Red and Black with chrome fenders.  Wasn't sure I was going to be able to get this but stezell came to the rescue. Thanks Sean!!! It sat on FB for a couple of weeks while I waited for someone to buy it but nobody did so I started to try and put a deal together. Thanks to Sean it worked out. Enjoy the pics!
> 
> View attachment 1653092
> 
> ...



Awesome job, beautiful bike the blue is striking. Long live The King Size.


----------



## Vonnegut (Jun 28, 2022)

Awesome job, that is one fine rig.


----------



## Thee (Jun 29, 2022)

schwinnbikebobb said:


> Finished up the 62 King Size American in the harder to find Blue.  It is a 62 only color along with Green.  In 63 and 64 Schwinn went to only Red and Black with chrome fenders.  Wasn't sure I was going to be able to get this but stezell came to the rescue. Thanks Sean!!! It sat on FB for a couple of weeks while I waited for someone to buy it but nobody did so I started to try and put a deal together. Thanks to Sean it worked out. Enjoy the pics!
> 
> View attachment 1653092
> 
> ...



Oh man I love this one!!!  😍


----------



## irideiam (Jun 29, 2022)

Very nice, in rare blue. What was the condition of the bike when you got it? Would like to see a before and after.

I have seen examples of 1963 serial numbers in blue as well.  Here is the 63 catalog page saying blue, black and red were available.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jun 29, 2022)

Interesting!   I'm reading that as the Kingsize were only in red and black in 63. But if you have seen them in blue it's good enough for me!


----------



## RustyHornet (Jun 29, 2022)

This is a really pretty bike! Wow. Blue really sets it off. I had been thinking about letting my King Size go, but man… They are just really neat bikes!


----------



## Thee (Jun 29, 2022)

RustyHornet said:


> This is a really pretty bike! Wow. Blue really sets it off. I had been thinking about letting my King Size go, but man… They are just really neat bikes!



I’ve been studying the pics, to see the diff is the head tube longer? I can tell it’s way taller


----------



## RustyHornet (Jun 29, 2022)

Thee said:


> I’ve been studying the pics, to see the diff is the head tube longer? I can tell it’s way taller



Head tube, seat tube. Both longer. Look at the relationship of the cantilever bars and the top tube of the frame towards the seat tube. Compare to your average typhoon or the such. I also judge the space above and below the head badge.


----------



## Thee (Jun 29, 2022)

RustyHornet said:


> Head tube, seat tube. Both longer. Look at the relationship of the cantilever bars and the top tube of the frame towards the seat tube. Compare to your average typhoon or the such. I also judge the space above and below the head badge.



Ok right! Thanks? I learn a lot of things here 🤨


----------



## Thee (Jun 29, 2022)

RustyHornet said:


> Head tube, seat tube. Both longer. Look at the relationship of the cantilever bars and the top tube of the frame towards the seat tube. Compare to your average typhoon or the such. I also judge the space above and below the head badge.



The distance between the cantilever and badge/head tube is what caught my eye, king size ok, nice, I built a rat with fenders like those from @iridium, & a scrounged repaint newer frame, it wants to be that bike, and that Rack is the………. Well neato


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Jun 29, 2022)

Thee said:


> I’ve been studying the pics, to see the diff is the head tube longer? I can tell it’s way taller




Recycled pics had saved for reference. Look how close the canti bars are to the head tube.


----------



## Thee (Jun 29, 2022)

Rusty Klunker said:


> Recycled pics had saved for reference. Look how close the canti bars are to the head tube.
> 
> View attachment 1654484
> 
> ...



Regarding closeness of Cantù’s,  And on the larger king size frame interesting, hmm I would figure it to be the opposite? thank you I appreciate the ED, see an old dog can learn something haha🐕


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 29, 2022)

@Thee go look at post #270 in the King size registry. I show both frames side by side


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 29, 2022)

Sorry didn't see the other posts showing the two


----------



## Thee (Jun 29, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Sorry didn't see the other posts showing the two



Man that’s just cool to know the difference! Thanks Man!


----------



## Thee (Jun 29, 2022)

I wouldn’t have noticed, but I studied the pamphlet that @irideiam posted very nice!


----------



## MrMonark13 (Jun 29, 2022)

RustyHornet said:


> This is a really pretty bike! Wow. Blue really sets it off. I had been thinking about letting my King Size go, but man… They are just really neat bikes!



Let me know if you decide to let go of it 😁


----------



## Thee (Jun 29, 2022)

MrMonark13 said:


> Let me know if you decide to let go of it 😁



Me too!!  put it on DOND 😂🤣😎


----------



## Thee (Jun 29, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> @Thee go look at post #270 in the King size registry. I show both frames side by side



I will later when my attention span improves 🤨


----------



## FAB Jim the cyclist (Jul 1, 2022)

Nice.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 2, 2022)

schwinnbikebobb said:


> Finished up the 62 King Size American in the harder to find Blue.  It is a 62 only color along with Green.  In 63 and 64 Schwinn went to only Red and Black with chrome fenders.  Wasn't sure I was going to be able to get this but stezell came to the rescue. Thanks Sean!!! It sat on FB for a couple of weeks while I waited for someone to buy it but nobody did so I started to try and put a deal together. Thanks to Sean it worked out. Enjoy the pics!
> 
> View attachment 1653092
> 
> ...



Is this a 22" frame by chance? Really beautiful Schwinn American... I found a Camelback Schwiin that my buddy has and will pock up one of these days that's the same color as yours...  RideOn.. Razin..


----------



## irideiam (Jul 2, 2022)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Is this a 22" frame by chance? Really beautiful Schwinn American... I found a Camelback Schwiin that my buddy has and will pock up one of these days that's the same color as uours..yours...  RideOn.. Razin..



KS are 20" seat tube frames


----------



## irideiam (Oct 15, 2022)

👍🏼


----------

